
Because of the storm we're pushing the YC application deadline back to Friday - pg
The deadline is now November 2 at 8 Pacific time. Please bear with me while I change the date everywhere.
======
cryptoz
Interestingly, my application is mostly going to be based on the storm itself,
so this is excellent. Thanks :)

We've collected more than 100,000 atmospheric pressure readings of Sandy so
far and they're still coming in through pressureNET, our open source Android
app.

~~~
galadriel
Hey, I am one of those who have installed PressureNET. Where can I see
analysis of data that you guys collect?

~~~
cryptoz
Thanks for running pressureNET! Whenever we show some data analysis, you can
bet it will be on our blog at <http://cumulonimbus.ca>. However, you'll note
that there's not much there so far. For the majority of the life of the
project, we haven't had enough data to do anything interesting with it. Now,
however, especially with Sandy (we gained 1,400 users yesterday alone), our
data will be of immense value. We're working with a couple of researchers at
universities (U Washington, and McGill) to best use and analyze the data. The
answer to your question, though, is:

You can see our data by purchasing our weather prediction app that we'll build
at YC this Winter. ;)

[Side note: we also plan on building a web version with a nice HTTPS API so
that you can access the backend yourself. However, there are severe privacy
issues to solve first and we're still working on that. Sorry about the delay,
but until we find funding, pressureNET is a free-time-only project that moves
a bit slowly]

[Edit: For pressureNET contributors like yourself, by the way, I plan on
giving the predictions away for free. Anyone who does not/cannot contribute
would have to buy the app. Or something like that]

~~~
galadriel
Thanks! Good to know, and best of luck Jacob. I am not really a programmer,
but I hope this leads to more accurate weather prediction.

------
rquantz
I posted this as a separate submission, but it didn't seem to catch on. Since
this is the only hurricane-related post on the front page, I'm going to add it
here: startups, apply to YC and keep your change until you're making money.
Those of you who have some money to spare, however, please consider donating
to the Red Cross. Here is a link to the disaster relief donation page:

[https://www.redcross.org/donate/index.jsp?donateStep=2&i...](https://www.redcross.org/donate/index.jsp?donateStep=2&itemId=prod10002)

------
contractsio
Excellent. Perhaps you meant our storm? This one?
[http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc-
bin/tc_home2.cgi?YEAR=2012&...](http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc-
bin/tc_home2.cgi?YEAR=2012&MO=10&BASIN=IO&STORM_NAME=02B.NILAM&PROD=track_vis&PHOT=yes&ARCHIVE=active&NAV=tc&AGE=Latest&SIZE=Thumb&STYLE=tables&AID_DIR=/SATPRODUCTS/kauai_data/www/ATL/tropics/track_vis/dmsp&TYPE=ssmi)

------
caubetg
IMPORTANT: Hi everyone, I'm a french guy who applied to YC because I want to
move to the Bay area to launch my start up. Feeling concerned about what just
happened in the east coast with Sandy, I would like to go to NY and help out,
maybe with friends too. I contacted the american consulate in my city who
might help. This message is to ask you all for some financial support. I need
to raise money to get there and help as much as possible. Depending on the
amount raised, I'll either bring people along or go by myself. I have lived
there in the past so I should have friends able to provide accomodation. Any
help will be appreciated, as well as any amount. Maybe YC could handle the
money management so you guys know where the money is going, or I can give my
Paypal account. If not enough money is raised, than it'll be given to local
organisation (reimboursing would be a bit complicated). Come on guys and let's
start the YC SANDY PROJECT! Thank you all for support

~~~
10dpd
Why New York and not somewhere like Haiti that _really_ needs your help?

~~~
caubetg
I thought about it, even New Jersey, but it is much easier and less expensive
for someone like me from abroad to go to NY, where I have friends who can
supply with accomodation. Also I have lived there so I know the city which
makes it much easier too. Depending on what happen, I'll definitely make sure
the other areas get a part of what we raise. Thanks

------
caubetg
Are the results also pushed then? Thanks

~~~
pg
We're not currently planning to change that, no.

~~~
caubetg
Ok thanks that's good to know. I take the opportunity to say how sorry I am
for those who might be suffering from Sandy. I wish I was there to be helping.
God bless

------
aganek
Thanks pg!

I expect another strong YC class this session. We've submitted our app
already, but I am happy those on the east coast aren't denied by something out
of their control.

------
hiddenstage
Will there be any collateral impacts for those of us who submitted before the
deadline? In terms of time spent reviewing applications, etc.

------
leeskye
Incredibly generous of you. My friends on the east coast who have intermittent
power will be stoked to hear of this news.

------
JohnHaugeland
Speaking as someone who isn't part of this run, and therefore is sort-of-
impartial, I think you're doing the right thing, and I'm really glad you're
giving these people some breathing room during difficult times.

If nothing else, you'll get a crop of /really/ disaster-aware backends.

------
cinbun8
Most popular answer this year for 'Name something you hacked'

\- 'Submitted my YC application despite the storm' :)

~~~
Moto7451
"Hummed my application to YC through a harmonica, Trimline phone, and an AOL
Dialup account - during a hurricane!" ;)

Though in all seriousness, I think this is a nice touch PG. In the poll thread
people seemed to have jumped into the shark take a little too quickly.
Compassion is an important virtue and its nice to let people deal with their
current crisis without worrying about getting their application in.

------
brackin
This seems like a positive move considering people in parts of the East Coast
don't have an internet connection right now.

Will the reviews process will be pushed back too? Good luck to everyone
applying.

------
Spiritus
Application for what?

~~~
mindslight
The Erlang versus Haskell UAV dogfighting tournament.

~~~
46Bit
Please make this happen.

------
beingpractical
Hope everyone in NY / east coast is safe. About the application, submitted it
in first week itself. Could not afford to keep it up for the last day.

------
realguess
We managed to submit by tethering through my cellphone right before the date
change. Good thing to have a working backup option.

------
NikP
Well done YC for putting people before business.

------
moadeel
Very considerate of YC to do that.

------
jervisfm
Thank you pg !

------
watson
AM or PM?

~~~
robertha
8pm PT: <http://ycombinator.com/apply.html>

~~~
watson
But that still says Oct 30th, so it hasn't been updated

~~~
aoprisan
it's updated now

------
taskstrike
Awesome! Our team already applied but NYC is shut down for at least 2 days.
Would have been hard to film a video if the subway is shut down and we
couldn't meet up.

~~~
biscarch
I don't know how many of you have internet, but you could use Google Hangouts
to record a video. My new Co-Founder happens to live in Chicago (I'm in San
Diego) and that's how we got it done.

------
ludicast
Don't know why but this popped into my head.

Arnold mindfucks Lou Ferrigno right before they hit the stage for the Mr.
Olympia: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwtL2KPPc1k>

"They should have it in a month for him. But then I have another month too."

~~~
rdl
Getting into YC isn't really a competition, at least according to what pg has
said publicly many times. They'd be happy to take as many qualified companies
as they can, and the real problem is that sometimes qualified companies are
masked by incompetence at presenting themselves in the written app and the
interview. Which is why it's so awesome that Gleb and others have put together
guides to the process.

~~~
ahc506
This is very much consistent with YC's cardinal principle not to fund bad
startup, and not to miss good ones.

At the core, many folks forget that it is their own startup and foundation
upon which they should focus, not whether the competition is strong.

~~~
ludicast
Believe it or not (I'm mostly trolling with the video) I agree 100% and
touched on this in the competitor/fear section of my application the other
day.

